# Set up an Affiliate Program?



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,

I have a relatively new t-shirt site and am slowly growing my online presence. Does anyone have experience setting up an affiliate program on their t-shirt site? If it's easy - relatively inexpensive - and boosts sales, why not? 

Any comments or enlightenment on the topic would be greatly appreciated! 

Mike
www.tshirthub.com


----------



## TSHIRTHUB (Aug 5, 2005)

Note - I'm talking about setting up an affiliate program so others can become affiliate members of my site. Not me becoming an affiliate for other peoples sites. 



TSHIRTHUB said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a relatively new t-shirt site and am slowly growing my online presence. Does anyone have experience setting up an affiliate program on their t-shirt site? If it's easy - relatively inexpensive - and boosts sales, why not?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It's not hard to *setup* an affiliate program. But to manage it and make it successful (recruiting successful affiliates, managing payments, support questions, datafeeds, etc) can sometimes be a challenging task.

If you have the time, I don't see anything wrong with setting up an affiliate program. I set mine up through ShareASale.com, and I would recommend them if you want a "managed" affiliate program where you don't have to setup software on your server or handle affiliate payments.


----------

